# Replacement Parts For E&G Continental Kits



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Whatever you call it, I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.

Larry
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## Shortdog93 (Jun 2, 2008)

ill be hittin ya up


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

great, will be looking forward to it!

Larry


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent!


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by larryco50_@Jan 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16195510
> *Whatever you call it, I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.
> 
> Larry
> ...



how much is it for just the bucket and lid?


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

That would cost you $599.00 w/free shipping. It would take 7-10 woking days to stamd the bucket and send it out for chrome plating.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Your source for E&G Classic new products and repair/replacement parts!!

888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Whatever you call it, I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.

Larry
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## MONSTERGATE1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey larry,I need a chrome ring that goes around the outer shell of the bumper kit.I know their are different shell sizes,14,15,16.Not sure of the size,have to check,but what would the prices be with shipping to central calif.Thanks MONSTERGATE1


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

The only chrome ring currently being made is for the 25" diameter housing. Simply measure your housing side to side, if it is 25 inches I have the band for it. $129.00 includes shipping to you.

Larry


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

yes, I still have it!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Parts for your E&G Classic continental kit. Reverse lights, license plate lights, chrome bands, housings, buckets - all you need!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Whatever you call it, I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.

Larry
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.

Larry
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

HOW MUCH FOR THE HUBCAP??


----------



## cfb8595 (Nov 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 12 2010, 06:20 AM~17166804
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE HUBCAP??
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

PM sent!!


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Whatever you call it, I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.

Larry
www.CustomAutoOptions.com
888-952-0312


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## larryco50 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## loved one (Apr 29, 2013)

how much for the lid i guess the part that folds back with the tire on it


----------



## Swampster3 (May 6, 2020)

Man i tred calling u larry but a fuck up number im looking fa part fa my 5th wheel


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Swampster3 said:


> Man i tred calling u larry but a fuck up number im looking fa part fa my 5th wheel


These guys have what you need.


----------



## Lufkintx936 (Jun 26, 2020)

larryco50 said:


> Whatever you call it, I can sell you a brand new E&G Classic/5th Wheel Kit or replacement parts to refurbish you old one. Buckets, housings, lights, chrome bands, lids and any and all other repair parts.
> 
> Larry
> www.CustomAutoOptions.com
> 888-952-0312


I need a bucket,chrome band and lid ???


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Lufkintx936 said:


> I need a bucket,chrome band and lid ???


----------



## Lufkintx936 (Jun 26, 2020)

Already call them no good


----------

